# Horse fursuits



## kobuzero (Nov 23, 2011)

Has anyone ever seen a horse or other equine fursuits in real life? I haven't seen many of them to begin with but I would really like one, seeing as my fursona is a horse.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 23, 2011)

yes 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5397505/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5950817/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2339980/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6902798/


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 23, 2011)

Fay V said:


> yes
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5397505/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5950817/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2339980/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6902798/



As awesome as the Beetlecat suit is, it still kinda creeps me out :c


----------



## kobuzero (Nov 24, 2011)

I really didn't like the MLP one, simply because I'm not a fan. I liked some of the other ones, I just wish they weren't so cartoony looking.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 24, 2011)

kobuzero said:


> I really didn't like the MLP one, simply because I'm not a fan. I liked some of the other ones, I just wish they weren't so cartoony looking.


bolt isn't really toony. Besides you didn't give people anything to go on or what you're trying to do besides "I want one."


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 24, 2011)

I wanna add this here- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6911804


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 27, 2011)

I was run over by one at MFF. Unfortunately I did not catch her name.


----------



## GingerM (Nov 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> yes
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5397505/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5950817/



I like these two. The head on the second one is really well-done.


----------



## Little~Bit (Nov 29, 2011)

I personally love the Bolt one, by Beetlecat. She did really well on it. Only thing I *don't* like it the faux hair on the mane and tail. (Granted, it's difficult to make it all look perfect, so I'm going to stop complaining. XD Hahaha)


----------



## Bir (Nov 29, 2011)

I've seen some MLP ones and some realistic ones, and I have to say, I think they are super creepy and I don't like them. XP I don't even want to go through FA finding any for you. XD


----------



## Tora-Oni (Dec 3, 2011)

Actually one of the locals is Dusty the Mare, she has a horse suit and she is having another one being made though both of them are toony.  Beastcub has some nice Horse suits.  I also like to say that realistic fursuits are a lot more than toony fursuits.  If you make realistic one yourself it takes some skill set, and I like realistic but I also like toony, so I'm most likely going to make an attempt at a toony suit first.


----------



## morphology (Dec 3, 2011)

I know I namedrop Qarrezel all the time, but dang she can make a pretty awesome horse fursuit.


----------

